# Ethical fishermen wouldn't have left their line. I wasn't very happy.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Be a good sport and pick up your fishing line and trash.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't care what you do with line just throw it away I'm constantly picking up left over line strung all over CJ when I'm there....not only is it trashy it can also get tangled up in the geeses feet or other birds or minks....and it is just pure laziness....just throw it away...please and thank you


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I cant agree with you LOUD ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!! 
Every time we go out, including this mourning on west res of portage lakes we pick up someones disarded line. I have even snagged discarded line with fish on the attached hooks. Come on guys (and gals) it isnt that hard to carry out what you brought in. I know someone will say that it was a broken line when a fish got away-NOT- It had about a hundred yards of line in this big old snag in the weeds. 
I have had to respool in my boat during a tourni and yes it was a pain and the bad line was in my pcket when it hit the wash. (Sorry again honey) Now I try to have spools already to switch making a respool of line much faster and easier with the bad stuff in the trash can at home.
Bottom line folks is just take it with ya. 
JMTCW
donm


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i ran into this situation yesterday. i had a brand new reel spooled with fluorocarbon, and made about 6 casts and all the sudden, the line just 'broke' with my lure about 20yds out. luckily, i was able to just pull it in with my hands. but its common sense that i put all the line in my pocket and discarded it in a trash can. there's no reason to leave all the excess line out, its not like its hard to fit into any pocket to discard later. it takes up about as much room as a receipt.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

when my children was young we took buckets fishing to sit on. And on the wat out we started a game to see who could pick uo the most before getting to the care. And very seldom did we leave with the buckets not full. so 20 gallons of trash at most days. Well their big now and will still put a couple grocery bags in there pockets be fore fishing ,hiking or walking. Im pretty proud of them. Yes I take them too! Easier to pick it up then to teach a hog a new trick.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

viper1 said:


> when my children was young we took buckets fishing to sit on. And on the wat out we started a game to see who could pick uo the most before getting to the care. And very seldom did we leave with the buckets not full. so 20 gallons of trash at most days. Well their big now and will still put a couple grocery bags in there pockets be fore fishing ,hiking or walking. Im pretty proud of them. Yes I take them too! Easier to pick it up then to teach a hog a new trick.


That's a great idea....


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I always put my clippings of line and discarded line in my cooler and then When I back the boat in the garage I throw away the line in the garbage can.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

greendragon said:


> I always put my clippings of line and discarded line in my cooler and then When I back the boat in the garage I throw away the line in the garbage can.


Exactly i do the same my cooler pack whatever i have too many trash dirty ******* fishermen out there yes i can say it im from WVA quit being erisponsible and pit it up 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you,ve read many of my posts you already know i blame things like this on the 10% of people that just dont get it. the first time i heard about the 10% was from our senior drill instructor at paris island in boot camp. he called them $hit birds. and i,ve found through life that we have to deal with that 10% that just dont care what they do.

when were fishing from the boat and reel in trash or old line, it stays in the boat untill we get home. now im not as good as some people about picking up trash and line on the river banks. but i do teach my kids to take out more than you take in. and we always pick up a few extra items. but we dont do any bank fishing anymore. but my kids was taught the right way to clean up there own trash and alittle extra.

back when i rode my atv down in tenn. there is this one beautyful place we ride. its free to ride there and there is miles of trails. it got so bad they put up signs that if the trash didnt go then the riders would. so me and my friend down there started picking things up. we both had big bags on our atv,s. he would fill his with aluminum cans and i would fill mine with nothing but trash. we did this every time we went riding. when others would see us picking up trash, we would tell them if we the riders didnt clean the place up alittle we would all lose our place to ride. we noticed later that alot of the trash was being picked up by other riders. that was about 6 yrs ago and its still open to riders. theres still alot of trash, but not near as much as there was. and it got alot better on the aluminum cans. more people decided to pick up the cans and make a few bucks on the side. we had to do alittle work to fill his bag with cans the last few times we rode down there. he,s gone now and i,ve sold my atv,s, so its up to other people to keep it clean now.
sherman


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Earlier this year I found a adolescent mallard duck with a broken foot because of a lazy fisherman  that left his line tangled on a bush. The duck's foot got tangled in the line and in trying to free itself it broke it's foot  . The little duck and it's sibling and mother waddled to me for some reason and stayed in front of me while the wife went and got a park ranger. The ranger called Nature's Nursery and I grabbed the duck and the ranger took it to meet up with one of Nature's Nursery employee's. 

Yesterday the wife and I finally got out to this one spot we've been fishing this year to find someone has finally picked up all of the trash that some other lazy bums have been leaving there, that was the first time we didn't have to clean someone else's mess up  . However we also noticed someone was using the walking trail with there 4x4 truck/suv so it probably won't be too long before a park ranger will keep the parking lot near the fishing spot blocked off. Don't think it was a park ranger vehicle as it looks like someone had their foot to the floor all the way to the other parking lot as alot of the stones were flung off the walking trail and some of the plants were flattened where they got sideways.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree it is the 10% that make it miserable for all the rest of us. 
Just ticks me off for lack of a stronger word.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Its not just fishing. !0% alway does the work in organizations,clubs,events you name it. Also hunting boating just about everything. Best thing to do when you see one do something wrong. Be one of the 10% that reacts and not just talk. Take a licence down, make a call. I know people will say it don't help. If it don't write to the law or ODNR and report what you did and saw and to whom. And that you're unhappy they don't take their job seriously. It does work at times. Also you get personal satisfaction from.
I do and one other thing i enjoy doing. I know some won't for various reasons. I like to walk up in front of people nearby and confront them. In front of the public ,their wives or kids anyone who will listen and tell them what i think. Of course this action may result in a counter attack most don't. And some times I am just mad enough to oblige them! If that don't work I pick it up and stick in my pocket and walk away. THe moron is just to dense to help.
Oh and its not just the ******** who do it. Most ******** I know stop it. And dont do it themselves.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Trash in general left behind by fisherman is ridiculous ..just last night i went out and returned with a grocery bag clear full of other peoples trash..if you can carry your full pop bottles to a spot to fish then you sure as hell can carry them back!.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was at Buckeye earlier this week during the evening well past sunset seeing and hearing another fisherman unpackage new HJs, I left and came back the next day to see his boxes sitting on the park bench he shows up 10 minutes later and ask me if they had started biting yet. Told him I dont associate with known litter bugs walked over picked up his trash, looked at him and said you should have your fishing license revoked and left.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

jshbuckeye said:


> I was at Buckeye earlier this week during the evening well past sunset seeing and hearing another fisherman unpackage new HJs, I left and came back the next day to see his boxes sitting on the park bench he shows up 10 minutes later and ask me if they had started biting yet. Told him I dont associate with known litter bugs walked over picked up his trash, looked at him and said you should have your fishing license revoked and left.


Nice move jshbuckeye. Some of the biggest pigs among us are oblivious that, they are the problem. --Tim


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

it is pretty ridiculous. im glad you confronted that guy about it. hopefully, the embarrassment of the situation gets in his head and he changes his way. its just common sense to pick up after yourself.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it seems my boat always needs cleaned out after we make a fishing trip. we always keep our cans, and chip bags, and any other trash we may have. and any smokers on my boat always gets a can and uses it for an ash tray. my late brother got that started many years ago. back when i smoked and was still alot stupid i was bad to just flip my butts out of the boat. but my little brother who did most of our driving always got him a can and used it for an ash tray. i finelly got the message and started making sure anybody who smokes on my boat uses a can.

as far back as i can remember we have been real good about keeping our own trash, and if we brought in trash or old fishing line we put it in a 5 gallon bucket or just stuck it in a nook or cranny some place. but we just didnt think about cigarette butts being that big of a deal. but once the light went on i knew anything that went in the water was a big deal.

i think it did alot more good to pick up the trash for the bum and let him know that was the proper way to handle your trash, than to have started a fight with the guy over it. sometimes making someone mad will just make them worse. but to shame someone will do alot more good. just my opinion on this.

now a few yrs ago i did get alittle pissed at my next door neighbor. we had rented a trailer in a place down in florida. at that time i did smoke as did my wife and other family members. the owner didnt want smoking in his trailer, so we did most of our smoking on the back deck. one day we was all out front talking while my sister and her husband was leaving. my neighbor was out walking around on the little street that went beside our house. then he walks over to me and holds out his hand as if to give me something. i held out my hand and he drops about 10 cigarette butts in my hand and turns and starts walking away. at first it just ran all over me. only 2 of the butts were even the same brand as what we all smoked. i started to give him a piece of my mind. but i did some fast thinking, and even tho the butts were not ours, he had thought that atleast some of them was ours. and he thought he was doing the right thing. and we need more people like him out there doing what he had the ba##s to do. so i just laughed it off. but i did make sure that any of my family that got there with a cigarette pitched them over on the right side of our steps, and i would pick them up every couple of days.

i had just had a new muffler put on my truck before that trip, a few days later he came up to me and said my truck was to loud, that i needed to have a new muffler put on it. at this point i did say something to him. i told him i didnt mind helping keep the cig butts cleaned up, but the ones he gave me wasnt even our brands. and that i had a brand new muffler on my truck. i took him over and showed him where we put our cig butts. and about that time a new diesel truck came through and i asked why he didnt say something to him, his truck make alot more noise than my truck did. and then i asked him if we had done something that had made him mad at us. he didnt give me any answers to anything. i did make a point to help keep all cig butts cleaned up about 20 yrds in each direction from our trailer. and he didnt complane the rest of the time we was there. and i tried to not rev the truck up when i started it of a morning.

i did understand about him wanting to keep the cig butts from piling up close to his trailer. and i think the problem with the truck was mostly just him being a a-- hole but there was a 10 mph speed limit, and my truck would shift into 2nd gear about 8 mph, and then it would go way to fast. so in the campgrounds i drove in low gear and the engine was alittle loud at 10 mph in low gear, and i had a performance muffler on the truck. so it was alittle louder than a stock gas truck. but wasnt near as loud as most diesel trucks. but the morel of the story is cig butts can and sometimes become a big deal. and if the cig butts had actualy been mine it would have made me feel like a jerk in front of my family. but we had only been there a couple of days. and we all smoked marlboro lights. and most of the butts had brown filters. i just figured with this being a rental property he had to deal with all kinds. and the last people that stayed there might have really been slobs.
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Last thing I do fishing is clean the boat. papers ,cans fishing line whatever. Throw them in a plastic store bag and drop in the trash can at the dock. Litter bugs are told and repeaters dont hunt or fish with me again. I was lucky, my grand father owned two mountains and three hollars in Kentucky hills. He taught me if you use someone's land. Its best to return things as it was or better. And he preferred to stay out of sight and mind by not leaving anything. Too bad there isnt' more people like that today. I brought up to my grandson the other day how when i took the kids out each had a five gallon bucket for a seat. My 7 year old lit up and said hey we do to. i beat all the others last time filling mine. Nice to see traditions carried on and at a young age. I was one proud Grandpa!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I normally try to bring a small plastic bag with me to clean up after myself or others. Half the time I'm removing fishing line from my feet anyways, after getting tangled in it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have permission the fish a private lake. I take grocery bags with me everytime I go and fill every one I take with me. The worst part is that the owner has only given 1 person permission the fish there, me. The location is by some hotels and businesses so there is a lot of transient traffic there too. I've kicked half a dozen people out myself and had to tell them to pick up their trash on their way out! People even rip down the no tresspassing signs I've put up.

I talked to the owner and he's greatful for my help but feels helpless to keep the area clean. 

I don't understand why poeple think that their trash needs to be left behind? I'll agree with the 10% rule though. I don't always pick up others trash but I dang sure believe that you need to leave the place in as good or better condition that you found it!

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw a ball of line in the top of a brush pile that was within casting distance of a small jetty. Took the boat in close, you know the routine, pull up the electric to get close enough and all. To my surprise when I freed the ball there was a big catfish on the other end of this mass of at least 50# line. Turned the catfish loose and stuffed the line into my life jacket pocket for disposal. This person couldn't help breaking off so we've just gotta do our part.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

The wost is when it gets u der your prop lets oil out and water in tbru the seal... hello $2500 lower unit day before my birthday this year.....ive got hooks and line off a few ducks. I love birds and i got macaws so a goose nibble aint nothin lol... its their goose friends coming to tje rescue of her while im tryin to help that hurts lol...although i blew my lowerunit i called a buddy to grab my trailer at dock a and tow it to dock b... i fished up untill she got there... caught 22 that day at caesars.. 5 in the live well headed tp the pond!...takes alot to dampen my fishin days...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

IN the last few years I've seen a Kingfisher hanging dead from a tree with fishing line
caught on the tree and his feet, and a blue heron carcass hanging off a tree from fishing line. . . . . .


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Great ideas. We need more people that care like this. Thank You.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I know how you feel Mr. A. It just ticks me off every time I see a pile of line or trash. People don't take to kindly to be asked to pick up behind them but it doesn't bother me to ask them.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Columbus broke up a homeless camp, and I helped clean it up. The organizer pointed to a bunch of full trash bags, and said that was 650 40-ounce bottles. I asked, how did you keep count up to 650? He said, 25 bottles per bag.


----------



## mcking (Jan 23, 2013)

i live on a dirt road. litterbug heaven it sometimes looks like. keep yer' trash where you bought! 'can't wait to catch one in the act. 
went to tappan lake last summer came back with a bag of trash and a half a can of someones spam. wasn't that hungry thru the spam away too!
REMEMBER, LEAVE IT CLEANER THAN YOU FOUND IT


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That's a great idea using a bucket to sit on and then put trash in it on the way out.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> IN the last few years I've seen a Kingfisher hanging dead from a tree with fishing line
> caught on the tree and his feet, and a blue heron carcass hanging off a tree from fishing line. . . . . .


don't think the lines in the trees can't be helped. bad casts are a regular thing and lines get stuck in trees that way. that may be what killed the birds.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

icarry quart size ziploc bags for plastic baits to keep seperated in the tackle bag and always stick one in my pocket for a spare. I mean how hard is it to pick up a ball of line and stick it in a ziplock bag? , i keep my own messes in them and if i don't lose any i fill it with other peoples messes. I seen a blue herron at Rocky Fork last year that lost a foot to line and we were feeding it fish in dead of winter, it would walk right up to you to get fish.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

When I had a canoe my son and I participated in clean ups and it's hard to believe all the stuff people throw in rivers and lakes.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Carole's mills is bad for trash and line left everywhere. I asked the watershed a few years back if me and a couple guys could put trash barrels, and those PVC tubes for line in the worst spots. And also run cleanup in the lake for trash and tires. They told us no on all parts. Said no one would empty the trash and line bins, also said they tried it with trash bins and people would set them on fire, and it brought in coin and other varmint. The lake clean up since most of that " trash" was now fish habitat we couldn't remove it. 
But yet 2 years ago they had the local career center come in and take out 90 percent of the down treat in the marina and where boats get close to the shore. Now this ruined the fishing habitat before they did that catfish and bass would lay up in this trees to feed. Crappie were ther and still are, by the way good crappie lake better then the hills to the south.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

willcfish said:


> When I had a canoe my son and I participated in clean ups and it's hard to believe all the stuff people throw in rivers and lakes.


Oh yeah. I helped with a cleanup next to OSU, they removed a lowhead and exposed the old pool bed, I think we took about 35 shopping carts, many wheels and tires, and a police bicycle. This is right alongside the stadium.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, tey to take all trash with you, and don't toss it in the water thinking "out of sight is all right"


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe it. I found garbage bags at a dead end road on the river where I fish and found mail with their name on it so called em up and told em what I thought.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I'll keep saying it hoping that someday it catches on. Take the non violent criminals out in county busses ,orange jump suits, and GPS bracelets escorted with a couple guards w 12 gauges. Give them trash bags and lets say for every pound of trash they pick up they can earn up to an hour off their time. believe me you will get tons for crap removed with the quickness.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL! Why would you need 12 gauge shotguns for non violent people?


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

few years ago saw a stray cat with line and a bobber wrapped around its leg, idk what happend but the cats leg was gone a month later....


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

viper1 said:


> LOL! Why would you need 12 gauge shotguns for non violent people?


Its all in the effect id clean up faster knowing my @$$ could get peppered any minutes.. However on a side note if we gave them 12 gauges then we really couldn't buy any ammo because the government would be buying all that up too lol 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Great idea for clean up. I may have to talk to my County Suipervisor about that.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

viper1 said:


> LOL! Why would you need 12 gauge shotguns for non violent people?


For the public to support it, having armed guards in control of the situation would be needed IMO.

And I would like to believe there would less of a chance of one of the inmates making a run for it. 

We pay a lot of money on criminals - lets start getting our moneys worth.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Some People leaving dangerous trash behind during Maumee River Walleye run

Bunch of lazy :S


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the idea of bringing a small plastic bag. Sometimes you can't get it all but can get the fishing line. Lots of responsible sportsmen on here. Thanks


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone been to the shore line at Moggie off of Sunnybrook lately??? There is a spot back in the woods that looks like it is used as a party spot. There are those big black trash bags full to the top with empty beer bottles and cans and just general junk in general. You'll know the spot I am talking about if you have seen it. Its absolutely disgusting. I have thought about trying to organize a clean up crew to clean up around Moggie but am unsre who to contact to get the ball rolling. ODNR maybe??? Anyone know???


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

This problem is virtually around any water system. Last weekend, I fished the Hiwassee River in Reliance, Tennessee and encountered the same thing there. TVA started to release water at 10:00 so I headed toward the river bank to call it a morning. As I was getting out of the river, I failed to notice the 50lb test snare trap wrapped around my wading boot until it was too late and I was face down on the trail heading toward my car. After loudly saying a few explicative&#8217;s, I proceeded to wind up this heap of monofilament that apparently was spooled from some halfwits zebco 202 while fishing for Blue Marlin on the river. Once I picked that up, I also gathered two empty cans of Green Giant nibblets corn and discarded all this crap into the trash barrel located approximately 20 feet away. I would hate to visit one of these clowns' houses; I can only imagine how disgusting it would be.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

flyman01 said:


> I would hate to visit one of these clowns' houses; I can only imagine how disgusting it would be.


I bet the majority of these people keep clean houses. people usually wont do anything that will directy make them look bad or make it look like they are complete slobs. Its the mentality of a lot of people these days "Its not mine, I dont care if it gets trashed, stolen, destroyed, Ect..." that needs fixed. Unfortunatley over the years this problem seems to be getting worse. If its not theirs or they dont have to pay for it, replace it or clean it up, they just dont care. Pure lazyness is all it is.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

10fish said:


> I'll keep saying it hoping that someday it catches on. Take the non violent criminals out in county busses ,orange jump suits, and GPS bracelets escorted with a couple guards w 12 gauges. Give them trash bags and lets say for every pound of trash they pick up they can earn up to an hour off their time. believe me you will get tons for crap removed with the quickness.


I hereby nominate that for being the best idea ever. Them fools would be tripping over each other to pick it all up. Our parks and waterways would definitely be alot cleaner.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> I have thought about trying to organize a clean up crew to clean up around Moggie but am unsre who to contact to get the ball rolling.


Maybe Friends of the Buckeye Trail?

http://www.meetup.com/BuckeyeTrailFriends/events/38074322/


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

10fish said:


> I'll keep saying it hoping that someday it catches on. Take the non violent criminals out in county busses ,orange jump suits, and GPS bracelets escorted with a couple guards w 12 gauges. Give them trash bags and lets say for every pound of trash they pick up they can earn up to an hour off their time. believe me you will get tons for crap removed with the quickness.


Great idea! It'd lead to cleaner Parks and help with overpopulation of prisons since they'd get out early. 
Don't see how just sitting in prison is "paying your debt to society" anyways

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I kayak fish and I'm always throwing stuff in my yak that I find on the water. Ignorant morons are everywhere, its annoying. I found a half a quart of oil floating at EF once among other trash but that one sticks out in my mind more than the cans, pop bottles, Styrofoam and other debris that Ive picked up over the years


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Nubes said:


> I kayak fish and I'm always throwing stuff in my yak that I find on the water. Ignorant morons are everywhere, its annoying. I found a half a quart of oil floating at EF once among other trash but that one sticks out in my mind more than the cans, pop bottles, Styrofoam and other debris that Ive picked up over the years


They are everywhere.. and I don't understand why.  you would think our fellow sportsman would want to keep the areas clean that they enjoy so much. A little respect for others and nature goes a long way.. glad to see others on this forum share an understanding of this and are passing good things on to their kids. The post about making a game out of picking up trash is such a good idea! Kids can find fun in the simplest things 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

There's enough trash by 422 bridge at ladue to start a small landfill. Disgusting to fish there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Maybe Friends of the Buckeye Trail?
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/BuckeyeTrailFriends/events/38074322/


I will contact them and see what they have to say. Thanks for the info


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This makes me feel good that there are concerned fishermen out there. It only takes a few to make a huge mess.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just Fishin' said:


> They are everywhere.. and I don't understand why.  you would think *our fellow sportsman *would want to keep the areas clean that they enjoy so much. A little respect for others and nature goes a long way.
> 
> 
> A person that would leave bait containers, heaps of monofilament and other assorted trash along the bank of a stream, river, pond or body of water they were fishing is not a "fellow sportsman". Since decorum prohibits me from stating what these lazy, disrespectful and inconsiderate malcontents truly are, I will just say that the likeliness of one of these flat-liners being a member of this forum is minimal at best.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I've got permission to fish on a old mans property where a very we'll know creek runs through. Last summer when we went out and he wasn't home, we drive 2 miles down the road to a bridge that gets a lot of fishing pressure and has gone to hell quickly. We parked, and carried our poles down to the bank but spent 45 minutes cleaning up trash instead of fishing. After that, each time my buddy and I made the trip, if the old man wasn't home we decided to go check the bridge out and pick up trash while we waited. Didn't want to name the creek since it seems to be a pretty hot topic on this forum :/


----------

